# assistant surgeon



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 22, 2009)

My physician just asked if you can bill an asst surgeon for a tubal that was done at the time of a c-section.   This is a commercial insurance company. 

Please let me know if any one has ever done this before?

Also, who is even getting paid for a tubal at the same time as a c-section?

Thanks,
Rhonda Green, CPC


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 23, 2009)

CPT 58611 is an add-on code for a tubal w/ c-section, per ACOG is "almost always requires an assistant surgeon"...I bill these often, wit -80, and get paid.


----------



## dan528i (Jul 27, 2009)

We get apid as well on 58611-82 most carriers


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jul 28, 2009)

Per Ingenix's OB/GYN coding companion an assist is allowed for 58611 without providing documentation to justify the assist.
I bill this alot and never have a problem getting paid.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 30, 2009)

THANKS!!!! to everyone and their input


----------

